# GM closing all operations in Oshawa, ON



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

_Numerous sources have told CTV Toronto that General Motors is planning to close all operations in Oshawa, Ont., affecting thousands of high-paying jobs.The announcement is expected to be made on Monday, in the city of about 159,000 people located roughly 60 kilometres east of Toronto._

The facility has over 10 million square feet (930,000 m²) of factory floor. It was converted to a state of the art Flexible Manufacturing facility in 2008, which involved the consolidation of two car plants under the same roof and the addition of a $1.3B paint shop which can accommodate 27 different body styles, including cars, pick up trucks and vans.

Very close to a major highway and a railway. Anyone wants to buy the factory? @ elonmusk


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Was my first thought too.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It's easy to think of Tesla given this news but setting up the supply chain and dealing with importing etc in Canada is not easy. Also, Tesla is already committed to the Gigafactory in China and spending for expansion in Lathropp and the Gigafactory in Nevada, plus they have big debts to pay off this quarter and in Q1 2019, they're a bit tapped out at the moment and a new factory I don't think is in the cards at the moment.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Also, Tesla probably doesn't want to open a factory located in a very pro-UAW location. The UAW has already shown that they're willing to fight dirty in an attempt to unionize the Fremont factory. Imagine the pressure they would bring to bear in a place like Detroit.


----------

